# Strings for 26.5 inch scale 8 string



## Laso (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys! I have a Jackson 8 strings with a 26.5" scale and i'm using a 10-74 set. 

Tuning standard the low F# is not tight enough and the high E is SUPER tight. I just bought a hybrid set 9-80 to see if it works but i couldn't test it yet.

What are ur opinions on 26.5" 8 strings and how to use the right tension so u can bend the strings more easily haha


----------



## ThePIGI King (Oct 23, 2018)

Personal preference my dude. I like 9s on 28" for E4. I use 10s on my 27" for E4.

A good starting point would be to look at what you use on other guitars, see what tension that is, and find the strings that get you what you want on your 8.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Oct 23, 2018)

I used to use a 10-59 7 string set and add a 80 or 82 for the low string. Worked really well. I ended up moving to a 28" scale though.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Oct 23, 2018)

I was doing a 9-84 set from Kalium when I was playing Schecters with the 26.5" scale.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 24, 2018)

do not be afraid to use a .008 or .007 for the high E. I use a .007 for 28" with a trem and it works very well... you will get good bendability with a .008 at 26.5"


----------



## Anquished (Oct 25, 2018)

I use 9-80 for my 27" Ibanez in F Standard and I really like it. Tension feels nice and light on the high strings and tight enough on the lower strings. Personally I find it's a little tight for F# which is why I'm tuned half a step down but with the shorter scale of your guitar it might feel much better.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 25, 2018)

The 9-80 is perfect for that imo. It will feel like 9.5s do on 25.5. It is a well balanced set for standard, unlike the 10-74 which is nonsense


----------



## Ericjutsu (Oct 27, 2018)

I use 9-80 NYXL


----------



## davidswain (Oct 28, 2018)

I use 7-90 on a 27” agile tuned to drop E. Works well for me. Playing around with gauges all the time. I use Newtone strings (I live in England). Custom gauges no extra charge and can even spec string tapers for windings


----------



## Djentlover666 (Jan 5, 2019)

8-80 stringjoy.com they have almost any gauge from 6-90 you can make custom set super easy. Not confusing at all and you'll get them in 2 or 3 days depending on when you order them and assuming your in America. Shipping is $2 or $3 unless you spend over $25 then shipping free.


----------



## Djentlover666 (Jan 5, 2019)

Also do you plan on tuning lower or just standard? Because for drop e on a 27 inch scale I would recommend .085 on the 8th string.


----------



## Djentlover666 (Jan 5, 2019)

I forgot you said 26.5 scale. Drop e might be sketchy. 8 strings should be 27 inch scale or longer. Mines 28 inch scale.


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 6, 2019)

I had the same problem with the high E. I ended up going to a .008


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 6, 2019)

DR .11-80 set is what i use


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jan 7, 2019)

I tried a lot of string combos but ended up using the 9-80 NYXL Daddario set. Feels pretty good and the low E would sound pretty good.
The 9-80 is relatively inexpensive and easier to find than any other string combinations.


----------

